# AKFF - An observation



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This morning I had the pleasure of putting a face to the name of a fellow AKFFer - Bungy. He was passing through and we had breakfast at a 24hr fine dining establisment not far off the highway ;-) .

It's got me thinking, how many people do you know meet up with people they don't know from a bar of soap? I've done it a few times now (through AKFF) and think nothing of it.

How many of you meet up with others you've never met in person to go fishing, catch up as part of a meet and greet etc? I've been fishing once, been to a meet and greet once and been contacted many times more with offers or requests for fishing trips. I think it's great but is it typical internet/forum behaviour?

My friends think I've lost the plot, "what do you mean you don't know their name?", "how do you know they're not axe murderers?" :lol:

Anyway, good to catch up with you this morning Bungy. The planets will align one day and we'll get to have a fish instead of breakfast.


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

I have had the same thoughts on occassions - but I figure I'm big enough and ugly enough to look after myself. And besides it is probably safer than venturing out alone on occasions.

Still waiting for two hot young ladies (preferably Norwegian Backpackers)to arrange a trip in the wee small hours and then turn nasty and have their way with me  - could be waiting a while!

Good to see your still with us after your fine dining experience - hasn't properly kicked in yet I suppose.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I once met SBD. :shock:

I'm not taking that risk again. :shock:


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

This reminds me of the old line.........

"Ah yes, the internet, where men are real men, women are real men, and teenage girls are the FBI" :lol:

I've met a few people through forums and they've all been good so far. Must admit to being very cautious though - either it's a group meeting or they are people I've seen enough posts from to get an idea about.

As for the axe murdering thing you'll find that most people grow out of that pretty soon as the thrill quickly fades

........so I've heard :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

patwah said:


> I lathered myself in extra virgin olive oil and sprigs of rosemary, then slept in DaveyG's sleeping bag when he was out fishing at Burrill lake


I wondered what that stuff was. Looked more like Patwahs special sauce to me. :shock:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Did he end up on the spit......?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I've never met someone who's tried to kill me yet.*

*I've only had one person on here who has threatened, I haven't met them though :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Meet lots of people off AKFF and I think were an out there enough bunch that the people wierder than us avoid us :lol:

Haven't fished with anyone off the forum I wouldn't fish with again, meeting theyakfishinglegend was a highlight thou and the chestnuts he gave me were pearlers. :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

hows that for a typo LOL fixed now


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

its already had salmon on it, there a fun little in between fish on 4lb when you cant find the real sportfish - bream :twisted:

BTW thanks for the PM's guys. Let a dude embarass himself like that. May aswell have a smear of mayo on my face :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

dont you know it


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

BigGee said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > I've never met someone who's tried to kill me yet.*
> ...


If you have tried to kill me, it's apparent why you're no longer in the Army.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

The first time i meet Dodge i was a little worried

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








but next time he covered up a little


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

My fave version of this scenario was murd meeting junglefisher on the '09 gulf trip viewtopic.php?f=17&t=32851
"Once I'd made the rendezvous point at noon on the 4th (in an unseasonal downpour) and made camp where the car was easily visible, a curious 'grey nomad' nearby asked what I was up to. I told her I was waiting for a guy I met on the internet - It was our first get-together and I was naturally a little nervous. She looked at me strangely for some reason so I added that we were spending a month together in the bush. Visions of 'Brokeback Mountain' probably crossed her mind but after a few laughs I asked if I should get some flowers or just a bottle of wine for the evening. "

Sums this place up really!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

The Fishin' Musician said:


> My fave version of this scenario was murd meeting junglefisher on the '09 gulf trip viewtopic.php?f=17&t=32851
> "Once I'd made the rendezvous point at noon on the 4th (in an unseasonal downpour) and made camp where the car was easily visible, a curious 'grey nomad' nearby asked what I was up to. I told her I was waiting for a guy I met on the internet - It was our first get-together and I was naturally a little nervous. She looked at me strangely for some reason so I added that we were spending a month together in the bush. Visions of 'Brokeback Mountain' probably crossed her mind but after a few laughs I asked if I should get some flowers or just a bottle of wine for the evening. "
> 
> Sums this place up really!


I was just thinking about that same experience.
I was a very active member on a reptile keepers forum for about 5 years and met many people on "blind dates"  throughout that time and even had a bunch fly in from all over Aus to stay at our place in Cairns a few years back.
I'm never shy about meeting people in real life that I've met online. Even people that I've disagreed with strongly on forums have been decent people irl.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

redman said:


> Still waiting for two hot young ladies (preferably Norwegian Backpackers)to arrange a trip in the wee small hours and then turn nasty and have their way with me  - could be waiting a while


Maybe you just need to ask politely.

The spear fishos at the Gold Coast have it pretty good, they get molested the second they emerge from the water with a haul of fish.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

clarkey said:


> The first time i meet Dodge i was a little worried
> View attachment 1


clarkey you are so bloody two faced, and seems you have returned to the closet again ... when you kissed me on the cheek you said it was the way I was hung in that picture that stirred your inner fire :shock:


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Dodge said:


> clarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The first time i meet Dodge i was a little worried
> ...


I was worried because sea dog was giving me the evil eye or was that Mr crabs,my inner fire burns the first wednesday of every month :lol:


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

clarkey said:


> The first time i meet Dodge i was a little worried
> View attachment 1
> but next time he covered up a little


it is sad that these pics have been viewed 70 times 
or has it been by 1 member
own up!!!!!


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

when I'm out on the kayak and bump into other folk fishing from their yaks the first question is almost invariably if they have been getting any fish, the second is "are you on the AKFF". Met a few different folk that way, some just that fleeting hello as we pass in opposite directions and some that I have got to know quite well. Love meeting up with other yakkers for a fish and have been to a couple of weekends, one at Depot Beach which was outstanding and one at Lake Conjola which was more reminiscent of the old movie "What if they gave a war and nobody came..."

cheers

john


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdnnRFIAAB7fgAAQQOUACAAgVAA/996gMAC6gap6jZRoNHpNPUDQ0MYTEyYCYAAamak9U8TTRM1MjNBGTJeRBAT1xoLDxh3i1i8/TvyOmNLFBqY0XSkVwNkiNnG1rJXCW+s4EgKiiTpkPSAXQPPIgoi+qhdr1usOMaAzdiXXgCsKP4jfk2bS5jAZrAhkZ6Ijlm6oum68F/d1q7JQPlPVFy+DZ8vQgQkluOrx7BYOEoqPMHgu0qp/i7kinChIbPOiKQA=


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Several years back I went off on a South West Rocks trip with some I'd never met. 
We picked up a camper trailer, I left my car there and climbed into his (after checking the boot for banjos and shot guns of course). 
I had a fantastic trip, Dan has since moved to the country and seems to have given up kayak fishing :shock: 
My wife says all my "internet friends" are psychopathic killers and since that trip I have gained the same classification 

I did another trip to a Forster meet. This time I thought I would keep the wife happy and take her friends husband along.
It rained for 3 days straight days. We arrived in evening and I still insisted on squeezing in a fish in the dark.
I lost him on the second day but knowing it was a lake and he would be fine, I stayed out for 12 hours on the water before coming back.
That evening we decided to chill in front of the TV and the only channel we could get was playing Broke Back Mountain, I made a few jokes and he has never fished from his kayak again.

Anyone want to come on my next trip 

ps.
I didn't mention the recent trip away with sbd because I still don't feel ready to talk about it :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I've had two AKFFers contact me via pm letting me know they will be traveling in my area. Both of them stood me up.
I have feelings too, ya know.
Maybe it was the old blind date trick, and they really saw me and didn't come clean they were meeting me.
I don't own an axe! Only a machete.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Zed said:


> I've had two AKFFers contact me via pm letting me know they will be traveling in my area. Both of them stood me up.


Are you serious? That's not good, unless you are really scary looking. Who were they so we can publically humilate them here on the forum?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Funny, each time there was an Aussie there saying, "Naw mate, not me."

I'm just kidding. Not as nefarious as it sounds. There were a couple that told me there were coming in and maybe wanted to have a beer or two, but the plans never solidified. It's not like I was weeping in my beer, alone at the bar.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Some folks want to come night fishing with me.

They never come back a second time.

Why not?


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Only been on the forum for six months or so and have already met a number of you for a fish. The wife thinks im a nutter for meeting up with strange men at boat ramps and parks ;-) , but it has all worked out ok so far .
None of my mates are into yak fishing so its great to have found this site. Have even been able to find a regular fishing buddy in Bruus (sparkles). Hope to meet plenty more in the near future.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Zed said:


> I've had two AKFFers contact me via pm letting me know they will be traveling in my area. Both of them stood me up


Sorry Zed! I stood you up because my mate who lives in Santa Monica said Laguna Beach is like Canberra. When I finally got back to Australia and Google Earthed Laguna Beach it looked nothing like Canberra. Apologies for the mix up. ;-)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

"Beach" in the name should have been your first clue. Santa Monica is _so_ nice, too though.
[/sarc]

Next time.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Californians can't be trusted w/ fireworks. Guns yes, but no fireworks, except for a few cities peppered across the state, where class C (about as exciting as a birthday candle) are allowed only w/in their city limits.

Pr0n? We make our own.

Maybe I'm confused, but Canberra is not on the ocean. LBG looks nice, though. That said, AUS has the beach attire thing down. Women stripping off their top for some extra sun will be cited in 99% of CA beaches. Unfair world.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

There's nothing wrong with sighting scantily clad ladies zed!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

OK, I see. Laguna isn't the Surf Ghetto I lived in when I went to school (Mission Beach in San Diego), but at the time I chose surf ghetto over ghetto ghetto and was happy. Now, I would still choose a shit-hole by the sea over a shithole in the desert --which realistically begins about 2 miles from the beach.

What started this? Oh yes. Choosing to stay in SaMo over a visit to Laguna, thinking it was like Canberra. My head is going to explode...

SaMo has more pr0n.
Case closed I guess.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> There's nothing wrong with sighting scantily clad ladies zed!


I know. God love 'em. But aren't topless beaches just beaches in AUS, and it is the beach-goers choice? I mean if an AUS woman went to any beach she chose and decided to take her top off to get some extra, no one would say a word, right?

Topless beaches in CA are against the law.
Free the boobies!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I know. God love 'em. But aren't topless beaches just beaches in AUS, and it is the beach-goers choice? I mean if an AUS woman went to any beach she chose and decided to take her top off to get some extra, no one would say a word, right?
> 
> Topless beaches in CA are against the law.
> Free the boobies!


We even have nude beachs, a couple on Sydney harbour. Come along if you want to see a 60yo mans wanger :lol: other than that go to Bondi, Manly or Palm beach for the real thing  Byron is good for the hippie yuppie real thing :twisted:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> Byron is good for the hippie yuppie real thing :twisted:


Hold the fur please.

We've got a couple that are isolated enough that the locals still try in spite of the law. Was surf fishing near one once and came upon and older gent about waist deep also fishing. When I got closer I noticed he was only wearing a tshirt and had his worm danglin in the water. 
I guess that's "freedom".


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

occy said:


> scoman said:
> 
> 
> > Only been on the forum for six months or so and have already met a number of you for a fish. The wife thinks im a nutter for meeting up with strange men at boat ramps and parks ;-) , but it has all worked out ok so far .None of my mates are into yak fishing so its great to have found this site. Have even been able to find a regular fishing buddy in Bruus (sparkles). Hope to meet plenty more in the near future.
> ...


Speaking to a mate the other evening who lives up near said park/ramp where bruus and I launch from and he tells me the park is a well known gay hookup area. Mind you you hear that about most large parks. :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU+u1QUAACzfgAAQUAXBEr+qVAo///6wMADFmImmhGTKeo0BoxPUMmmm0mahFHqGmgAAANHqAABqekE1D0aRtRkGgDQD1AxNRGhk2mtYY+GOnIA+Fpf+BjvdjaNdjkLwIFRAYqVpNr2cuyM3I08hygG4HjcNK7y724FAbhA4Iev0morSPics0oDchOuvuNSYFenMc5lWlGGVBEmA6WLmkwHAwtM4IKBZIkGRqUPZhxYEpuXZgDrMIWucG1Ap8WiwqnObHvnGbK2yiExwwnauKJqrYx5F0vtDRAkg0RdlyBwBKkB6OkgZKt6zNafMUfxdyRThQkE+u1QU


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Gawd.. I knew canberra had some strange stuff in the adult shops, but geez...Red.


Bet you're glad you live on an island!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> RedPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Gawd.. I knew canberra had some strange stuff in the adult shops, but geez...Red.
> ...


You clearly don't know Coochie...


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

IF there are any Axe murdering members, can i please put a person forward for you to meet?  
She is 52 has my new car and what should be my house and my bank account. :twisted: 
It is in QLD but i would be happy to pay for 1st class tickets both ways.
And for a new sharp axe, hand cleaner, and new cloths .
and a carton of JD.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

patwah said:


> I slept at an AKFF members house last night


Your own?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

patwah said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


Yeah well you've just blown your chance


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Was it the house of an AKFF member or the house of an AKFF members member, I'm confused by the wording.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Was it the house of an AKFF member or the house of an AKFF members member, I'm confused by the wording.
> ...


You should have made it members only.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

There was 3 in the bed and the little one said....


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWStPR7IAABvfgEAQUAWIArCAVAo27/+wIACVCp4o09IaAyDQBkaDUZPUmEaAg0BoYQujeQ75w3Lmzprn7W29A5upqUUxw4FrBdUO5htJ+QKMbQaZzcpt2/MqFQ2iXc0iNSWAGJExIg8bIuRXSEHi+x89i6YpbMQGzcjEpI3Kjt765h7PxChd+ukaQCrpvOtsmYPFjKICVShx4D6sxFIfxdyRThQkCtPR7IA=


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> There was 3 akff members with 3 members


Thats 9. Freakish.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Good, as long as it wasn't a daisy-chain thing...


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Yuk.

I'd rather spend time with the axe murdering members than you lot.

And as for this....
"IF there are any Axe murdering members, can i please put a person forward for you to meet? 
She is 52 has my new car and what should be my house and my bank account. :twisted:
It is in QLD but i would be happy to pay for 1st class tickets both ways.
And for a new sharp axe, hand cleaner, and new cloths .
and a carton of JD."

..........not a hope in hell Chris -I never touch JD.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> There are FAKE 60 year old wangers?
> 
> Gawd.. I knew canberra had some strange stuff in the adult shops, but geez...


You havent been to Sydney during mardi gra then have you Red :lol: :shock: :? :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


Did they know you were in the house?


----------

